# What is IPM in the lotion recipe?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd like to try making lotion and went to Lotioncrafters and found most the ingredients for Barb's recipe but I can't find IMP or palm stearic. I found stearic acid, is that the same thing?

And I read that I don't need the vitamin E for the recipe, is that true?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-ipm.html

Yes, stearic acid is the same. Palm just specifies the source. Lotioncrafter's stearic is from plant sources (vs animal sources) so it's probably palm even though it might not specify.

You don't absolutely NEED E, but it's nice to have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

lotion crafter carries IPM, it has another name but files are in my basement and can't remember...u don't need vit E, but yes it is nice...
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Barb, I linked to it above.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I see the IPM now. And I'd probably get the vit E if it makes the lotion nicer.

I added up all the special ingredients I'd need to get and it came to $40 to make lotion. I'm already $330 into my soaps and only made $20 back. Now I'm thinking of diving into lotions. Definitely a hobby and not a biz. :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Dana, 
with any business when first starting you are going to have some capitol into it before making a return..and losses.. With soaps it can be expensive with molds and equipment when starting out and it isn't easy. Same thing with lotions with ingreds and packaging. Your time, your overhead, like the electricity you are using.. the water you are using in clean up from your utilities.. All of it... and your time involved.. Lotions should be tested by a lab and by you.. But you can't always see what can grow in them.. 
Barb


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

IPM is isopropyl myristate, a fatty alcohol that cuts down on the greasiness that's often found in hand crafted lotions. There are two kinds of Vitamin E . . . Covi Ox T (a/k/a mixed tocopherols) and Vitamin E Acetate. Covi Ox T is used as an antioxidant in order to retard rancidity in oils, soaps and lotions. Vitamin E Acetate is used in lotions for it's skin care properties. If you have soaping oils (for me it's mostly Almond) that seem to get an "off" smell pretty quickly after they're opened, you can put anywhere from a teaspoon to a tablespoon of Covi Ox T in them as soon as they arrive and it will keep them smelling fresh for a lot longer.


----------

